# July kiddings Birdy on 143 ligs gone!!!!



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

A little late on starting a thread! Anyways. Phoenix Rising Summer Bird is on day 142 and looking good! She will be put on cam when she gets close. She is bred to Dill's XM Kids Rock Here are pics from today.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: July kiddings Birdy on 142*

She looks Very nice!! Wonderful udder there; can't wait to see it full!!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: July kiddings Birdy on 142*

Gorgeous doe...her udder looks very nice so far! :thumb:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: July kiddings Birdy on 142*

Can't wait to see her babies!!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: July kiddings Birdy on 142*

How fun it would be to have new kids all year round. But I would need a lot more goats since I only have 4 adults and 3 doelings.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: July kiddings Birdy on 142*

Ligs are almost gone and she is on cam NOW!  ray: :kidred:


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: July kiddings Birdy on 142*

Hope she has an easy kidding for you. I hope you get what you want. Good luck, cant wait to see pics.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

I am really excited!!! Didn't think she would go yet.. needed to get new straw and get the stall better set up, but oh well. Here we go! lol


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

Good luck! Crossing fingers and praying for a successful birth and doelings!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Udder this morning:


----------



## kids-n-peeps (Aug 24, 2009)

I'm no udder expert, that's for sure, but she looks to have some nice side attachments there!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

ashley says it will be soon


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

looks like a big one came out!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

she posted a picture on FB and says its a girl


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

:dance: Congrats!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Of course...I missed it but went straight to the cam when I got home...that is one spunky, chunky doeling! Congrats Ashley!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Thanks!!!

Here is a pic from my phone









:leap: :clap:


----------



## Mini Goat Lover (May 4, 2011)

She is beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Very pretty!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

OMG she black and white! Nope keep your Birdy i want the kid


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

She looks just like Mom!!! Congrats x 1 beautiful girl! :kidred:


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Congrats! Gosh she is gorgeous!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Thanks!

and lol stacey, I don't think my mom is parting with this one. 

I went right to bed after and just woke up now. Yikes!

Looks like dreamer will be next since her udder has filled a bunch and her ligs are lower tonight.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

you know Im just kidding 

glad you got some sleep


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww...too cute...A big congrats...... :thumb:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

dreamer is next with really hard contractions!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Yay dreamer! Ashley says she had two bucks and a doe


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Congrats


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats again Ashley!!! I peeked in a few minutes ago and each of those adorable babies look healthy and spunky!!


----------

